# Text deleted to avoid unintentional double post.



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

*Online Ridley Dealers*

Online Ridley Dealers

Trying to get pricing info for a Triton C (the version w/ the Carbon seatstays). Can anyone suggest some sites w/ decent reputations? I know, there's used on e-Bay, but that's kind of hit-or-miss. Unfortunately, GVH doesn't offer the Triton C, but rather the full alloy version.


----------

